# clutch mushy after I get on it



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

When I drive like a normal person my clutch acts like a normal clutch. No slippage, or not that I can tell anyway, at all. 
I first noticed it after a day at the strip, on the return drive from a run, it seems to go all the way to the floor and engaged very close to the end. It still shifted, but not at all like normal. It was like the first few inches of travel were gone. But, after about 30 seconds, it comes right back. That was months ago, now just the other day I really got on in and chirped second and third and right after, noticed the abnormality. My fluid does look pure black, and there is a little residue around the top, but the level is correct. I have about 30K miles, and do drive fairly hard. Only have a drop in KN, no resonater and Flowmaster super44s/xpipe, DiabloSport tune. So really no big power changes. 
Should I be concerned? Still in warranty, but not sure if they would look/care about this. I mean, what do I tell them, that the only way you will see what I mean is to go and drive like you are racing?
Thanks.


----------



## kolleonidas (Jan 11, 2009)

I had same problem. While under warranty--may 2008--the dealer replaced the master and slave. still had the problem. Now, I'm getting an LS7 clutch installed. Could've gone beefer, but it's my dd, and my car says this will hold just fine. The GTO clutch just isn't enough for the weight and power of the car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

yup, new clutch time. there are several good options depending on your car and driving. the LS7 is a good alternative and i'm partial to the Monster as well. they make several levels and some will hold a lot more than the LS7


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks guys,
Do you all have any idea how much I am looking at spending for either the LS7 or Monster clutches? Installed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

LS7 is cheapest at about $450-$500. it holds well with a heavier flywheel that can be a benefit if you hook hard when dragging. the Monster makes a bunch of different levels starting at about $699 up to $730 for the level 3 rated for up to 700 RWHP. you'll want to replace the slave at that time and possibly put in a remote bleeder. it's useful for bleeding and later changing out your clutch fluid.


----------

